# Pixelrand durch Auswahl erweitern vermeiden?



## switch (3. März 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe auf einer Website verschiedene Bilder die leider am Rand sehr pixelig sind.
Grund: die Grafik selber ist mit transparentem Hintergrund und die Website ist mit dunkel blauem HG.
Ich hab mal von einem  gehört dass man mit einer Auswahl erweitern und diese Auswahl dann mit dem HG einfärben den Pixelrand wegbekommt.
Sprich:
Bild bzw. Kontur mit z.B. Zauberstab auswählen evtl. 60 Tolereanz 
Diese Auswahl irgendwie um 2-3 Pixel erweitern und diese Erweiterung dann mit dem gewünschten HG einfärben.

Geht das oder gibts da bessere Wege sowas zu machen.
 Ich verende PS7 oder Photoimpact 8.

Ein Beispielbild ist hier: http://www.tvlution.com/TPC.jpg

Auf den weisen Verlaufschatten unten könnte ich verzichten.

Danke für eure Tips.

Gruß.

Switch


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. März 2004)

Das Bild scheint mir unsauber freigestellt...

Lade das Bild mal in PS und erstelle über einen Ebenenmaske , bzw. Quickmaskmodus eine saubere Auswahl und lösche dann den Rest weg!


----------



## switch (3. März 2004)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort,

Du hast recht, das Bild ist  mies freigestellt, aber das leigt hauptsächlich an dem Verlauf am Rand.
Wenn ich  aber euf anderen Seite sehe dass sogar Haare oder noch  kleinere Detaisl völlig ohne Pixelrand auf einem Hintergrund liegne, dann frag ich mich wie die das machen.

Wie mach ich ein Quickmask in PS7 gibts hierzu ein tut?

Gruß.

Switch


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. März 2004)

Hi,

ich hab Dir mal ein Screenshot gemacht, wo man den Quickmask-Modus aktivieren kann. Zur Anwendung dürfte es sicher einige Tutorials hier oder bei Google geben. Wenn noch Fragen sind, einfach nochmal melden 

Gruß vom ALF


----------



## ludz (3. März 2004)

Ein interessantes Tutorial für Dinge, die richtig fein und sauber freigestellt werden müssen (z.B. Haare):
http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_foto10.php


----------



## switch (3. März 2004)

Klasse Forum  

Vielen Dank an Euch alle!

gruß.

Switch


----------

